# UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-win32-3063 in java.library.path



## Damian (9. Nov 2004)

Hi,
bin ein relativer Java Anfänger und wollt deshalb einfach mal mit Eclipse und den Visual Editor eine SWT Oberfläche zusammenklicken. Das Problem ist wenn ich das ausführen wil,l bekomm ich das da:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-win32-3063 in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:822)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:992)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:100)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:18)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.init(Device.java:564)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.init(Display.java:1780)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<init>(Device.java:100)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:351)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.getDefault(Display.java:993)
	at j.main(j.java:24)
```

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das zum laufen bekomme.

Gruß,
Damian


----------



## bummerland (9. Nov 2004)

die swt-win32-3063.dll muss in deinen projekt ordner.


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2004)

Danke!

War ja schon beinahe zu einfach


----------

